# All dialects: skip



## elroy

How do you say “skip” (transitive) in your dialect?

Example: I didn’t know the answer to that question so I skipped it.

Palestinian: فَشَّق
Lebanese: قَفَّى


----------



## Mahaodeh

Iraqi: طفّر


----------



## djara

In Tunisian نقّز pronounced naggaz, literally to jump


----------



## cherine

We say ساب السؤال = he left the question, and فَوِّت السؤال = passed it/skipped it.


djara said:


> In Tunisian نقّز pronounced naggaz, literally to jump


Thanks for the reminder! I had forgotten we also say نط السؤال naTT esso2aal, which literally means to jump the question.


----------



## elroy

Interesting responses!  I had a feeling there would be a lot of diversity with this one.

I wonder if the “jump” ones are due to a French influence?  I believe in French it’s “sauter la question.” 

By the way, lots of false friends here: in Palestinian, طفّر means “to anger,” نقّز means “to startle,” and فوّت means “to let in.” 

Could these words be used in other situations?  For example, “He gave everyone a sandwich but skipped me.”  In Palestinian فشّق works here too (and I think in most if not all other situations).


----------



## barkoosh

elroy said:


> Could these words be used in other situations?  For example, “He gave everyone a sandwich but skipped me.”


In Lebanese, قفّى still works in this context: عطى الكل سندويش بس قفّاني


----------



## momai

I can't think of anything special nor of any one-word translation in Syrian. Because of that, many words/expressions could be used in different situations as قطّع و ترك وخلّا عجنب و تجاوز وانتقل للبعد


----------



## elroy

I just realized that فشّق comes from فشقة, “step,” so I guess it’s literally something like “to step over.”


----------



## momai

Syrian has *فشخة *a long step or a stride. فشخ is the verb and it only describes this kind of movement.


----------



## djara

elroy said:


> I just realized that فشّق comes from فشقة, “step,” so I guess it’s literally something like “to step over.”


You see! Not necessarily French influence.
By the way, to skip originally meant to leap.
Skip: "c. 1300, "to spring lightly," also "to jump over," probably from a Scandinavian source such as Old Norse skopa "to take a run," Middle Swedish skuppa "to skip, leap," from Proto-Germanic *skupan(source also of Middle Swedish skuppa, dialectal Swedish skopa "to skip, leap"). Related: Skipped; skipping." Source: Etymonline.


----------



## elroy

أول إشي مش عيب يكون تأثير فرنسي ​
 “Skip” may have originally meant “leap,” but فشّق doesn’t mean “leap” or “jump” (but maybe it used to?  I don’t know).  The Palestinian word for “jump” - نطّ - cannot be used transitively.  It’s mainly the transitive use of “jump” to mean “skip” that struck me as a possible French influence.


----------



## Tilmeedh

Would the different terms suggested in this thread also be used in the following sentences, taken from WordReference?

English: 'My advice is to skip the second course, and leave room for the fish.'

MSA: (أنصحك بأن تستغني عن الطبق الثاني وأن تبقي مكانا للسمك.)

Lebanese: ?(بنصحك تقفّي الطبق التاني وتترك محلّ للسمك.)

English: 'He skipped three chapters of the book.'

MSA: (تخطّى ثلاثة فصول في الكتاب.)

Lebanese: ?(قفّى تلات فصول بالكتاب.)


----------



## barkoosh

Yes.


----------



## WadiH

elroy said:


> أول إشي مش عيب يكون تأثير فرنسي ​
> “Skip” may have originally meant “leap,” but فشّق doesn’t mean “leap” or “jump” (but maybe it used to?  I don’t know).  The Palestinian word for “jump” - نطّ - cannot be used transitively.  It’s mainly the transitive use of “jump” to mean “skip” that struck me as a possible French influence.



We say نطّيت السؤال even though نطّ is typically not transitive.  It's an innovation but I don't think we need a foreign influence to explain it.

(Some other words we use: نقز - طمر - قمز.)


----------



## elroy

Wadi Hanifa said:


> We say نطّيت السؤال even though نطّ is typically not transitive.


_We_ don't (to my knowledge).


Wadi Hanifa said:


> It's an innovation but I don't think we need a foreign influence to explain it.


Need?  I was just wondering.


----------



## WadiH

elroy said:


> Need?  I was just wondering.



وانا قلت حاجة يا ابني؟


----------



## ayed

عدّيت، طمرت


----------



## fenakhay

In Morocco, it is the same as Tunisia but pronounced with a qaf (نقّز naqqaz)

نقزت هاد السؤال حيت ما راجعتش داك الدرس. (naqqazt hād es-suʔāl ḥīt ma rājaʕtš dāk ed-dars)
I skipped this question because I didn't revise that lesson.


----------

